# Note for Eric, Marilyn and Mike



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric, Marilyn and Mike,I just wanted to take this opportunity to say a big THANK YOU to you for all your hard work.You'll will probably never know how many peoples lives you have turned around with the tapes and your kind support - you are all truly wonderful  We would all be lost without you,{{{hugs}}} and kisses xxxxxxClair


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I second what Clair says.





















I'm off to work now, or I would say more.You 3 are the greatest.







JeanG


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Awwww Clair... thank you!  Your kind words, and Jean's mean a lot to me.... This being a tough morning for me dealing with all the paper work from my father passing away, your thoughtfulness is especialy welcome... Thank you so much, and {{{HUGS}}} and kisseys right back atchya! And everyone here, I think supports each other too... we are all in this together to help those who are hurting...~ Peace ~


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I third this and then some.







Thanks guys, you have no idea how much I appreciate you all.  BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

I also want to add my "Thank You" to Mike,Eric and Marilyn!














Everyone here is caring and very supporting! Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You are very welcome.







As for me I am in this with you guys. Thank God for Mike and his expertise and HT.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

At the risk of knowing I am mentioned in this post, I am bumping it anyway to show the original feeling of support and caring this board did have and can have once again. Eric made the board what it was with all the research info he posts on here, and there are many others here who carry on to provide support whenever they can.


----------

